# Does it have to be a mason jar?



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Well harvest is over for 9 of the ladies ... and the drying process is done ... now comes the curing ... does it have to be mason jars or sealed jars? ... are the jars below suitable for curing?

... oh yeah ... that's my evil bird buddy Sunshine ... he doesn't appreciate his GrowRebel at all ... no he does not! ...  I've had many of my ladies chewed down or destroyed by this evil bird!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Any air tight will do, I used big coffee jars, old cream jars, and anything that is air tight, all I make sure is the thread is not made of metal 


Nice harvest :hubba: 

Whats the weight?


----------



## Alistair (Oct 5, 2008)

No, you don't need Mason jars (Jars that seal air tight), but they are desirable because they keep air out.  Over time the air will dry your buds out too much.  Plus, they help with the curing process.

I was unable to find the Mason brand jars, but I found jars that pretty much do the same thing.  At Walmart I found jars that have a seal and a clamp to lock them.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Any air tight will do, I used big coffee jars, old cream jars, and anything that is air tight, all I make sure is the thread is not made of metal
> 
> 
> Nice harvest :hubba:
> ...


 I put up height ... and yield in my outdoor thread check it out ... 




			
				Alistair Young said:
			
		

> No, you don't need Mason jars (Jars that seal air tight), but they are desirable because they keep air out. Over time the air will dry your buds out too much. Plus, they help with the curing process.
> 
> I was unable to find the Mason brand jars, but I found jars that pretty much do the same thing. At Walmart I found jars that have a seal and a clamp to lock them.



You mean like the one in the picture below ... can you remember how much they were at walmart?


----------



## Thorn (Oct 5, 2008)

hey buddy! Sunshine is awesome! What kinda bird is he? Those jars look fine to me


----------



## Alistair (Oct 5, 2008)

Those jars in that pic look like they have clamps on them.  Yes, those should work.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey buddy! Sunshine is awesome! What kinda bird is he? Those jars look fine to me


Hey girlfriend :giggle: ... how's it going? ... the evil one is a cockatiel ... he's a nawdy boy ... in fact I had to put him in his cage he was so bad :hitchair:



			
				Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Those jars in that pic look like they have clamps on them.  Yes, those should work.


Yep ... they do ... :banana:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a big black cat that would LOVE to play with your sweet little bird.
we could take care of that plant eating bird with a bird eating cat!

LOL just kidding! U know I am! I think that bird is really pretty! my brother has birds. he hates cats. I appreciate both. just not in the same house.

any how- I just have to say I love jars, I am always looking for cool dark colored ones; 

here's some of my favorite jars I use to cure my buds!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

I use the jars in your first post and imo they work great. Not to mention, I love the "Harvest Time" thats on the front of them:rofl:.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> I have a big black cat that would LOVE to play with your sweet little bird.
> we could take care of that plant eating bird with a bird eating cat!
> 
> LOL just kidding! U know I am! I think that bird is really pretty! my brother has birds. he hates cats. I appreciate both. just not in the same house.
> ...


LoL ... yeah ... I tell him it won't take much to pluck those feathers and fry him up  ... I had a cat ... she pass on ... but she didn't bother him ... he bothered her though 

I love the blue one ... that's pretty ... :giggle:


----------



## veracan (Oct 7, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> No, you don't need Mason jars (Jars that seal air tight), but they are desirable because they keep air out.  Over time the air will dry your buds out too much.  Plus, they help with the curing process.
> 
> I was unable to find the Mason brand jars, but I found jars that pretty much do the same thing.  At Walmart I found jars that have a seal and a clamp to lock them.



What is curing?


----------



## Hick (Oct 7, 2008)

veracan said:
			
		

> What is curing?


easily found in the "Harvesting" section..
check the "stickies"..


----------



## veracan (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds like somebody smokes alot of weed... Have a nice day!


----------



## Hick (Oct 7, 2008)

veracan said:
			
		

> Sounds like somebody smokes alot of weed... Have a nice day!


...Here, give me your hand...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11352
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567


----------



## aslan king (Oct 7, 2008)

Ace Hardware has the glass mason jars with clips in different sizes.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Hey girlfriend :giggle: ... how's it going? ... the evil one is a cockatiel ... he's a nawdy boy ... in fact I had to put him in his cage he was so bad :hitchair:



hehe... my boyfriend has a chinchilla and if he could he would eat my crop lol! I gave him a tiny little leaf off my plant (without trichomes on it ) and he LOVED it, little git hehe


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 27, 2008)

*This pic makes me miss my Cocketiel. That thing was sick! They are vicious though. They like to sit on your shoulder and ****, then chew the living hell out of your ear!!! 

I gave mine away to a neighbors family member for free.

Tell us how the plastic jar cure goes!!!*


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Tuperware with good results. And you can fit big buds in the tuperware.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*That's why I love my Ball jars.

Edit: That is a link LOL! :rofl:*


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

hey i love jars too.i am always going to yard sales and flea markets looking for pretty jars.i have some of the dark blue ones also.what i use to cure my bud also.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 2, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I put up height ... and yield in my outdoor thread check it out ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are what I bought last week at Walmart (quart size).  They were $5 and change each, if you buy all 6 they might give you the box that holds them nicely .


----------



## HazeusDaGreat (Nov 10, 2008)

LACONS.COM great selection


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Cute bird girlfriend!  My cat doesnt appreciate me either and is constantly messing wit my plants. *


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 11, 2008)

you can also use the locking kitchen containers you know the glass ones you can put sugar and flour in.


----------

